# Ausiliari - avere, essere



## Schenker

Bueno, aquí va mi duda sobre "erano" que anticipé en el otro post. 
La frase era: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi..." y la traducción "Se habían malgastado muchos nombres...". 
Yo que no he tenido estudios formales de italiano siempre me complico con esto. "Erano" es una conjugación del verbo "essere" = ser, estar. Entonces ¿por qué aveces "erano" se traduce como "habían"?


----------



## rocamadour

Schenker said:


> Bueno, aquí va mi duda sobre "erano" que anticipé en el otro post.
> La frase era: "Si erano sprecati tanti nomi..." y la traducción "Se habían malgastado muchos nombres...".
> Yo que no he tenido estudios formales de italiano siempre me complico con esto. "Erano" es una conjugación del verbo "essere" = ser, estar. Entonces ¿por qué aveces "erano" se traduce como "habían"?


Por que en este caso "erano" es auxiliar y tienes que considerar el verbo en su conjunto, que en este caso es "si erano sprecati"


----------



## sabrinita85

Porque en español no tenéis una diferenciación entre el auxiliar "essere" y "avere": solo tenéis _*haber*_ + participio pasado.


*Sono* andato = *he* ido (y no: *_soy ido_)
*Ho* fatto = *he* hecho
*Erano *stati = *habían *sido
*Erano* belli = *eran* guapos
*Era* nervoso = *estaba *nervioso.
*Era* bello = *era* bonito

¿Lo tienes un poco más claro ahora?


----------



## indigoio

Ah! sí. En lo que llegaba respuesta de un nativo, te iba a comentar que en la forma reflexiva se usa únicamente essere como auxiliar. Así que la traducción es _se *habían* malgastado_ en lugar de _se *eran* malgastados_ hehe  

Pero ya está la respuesta de Roc... oops! y de Sabry

Buona notte


----------



## Schenker

mmm, ahora estoy un poco más claro.
Para confirmar si entendí; si el verbo essere va antes de otro verbo (como auxiliar) se traduce con "haber". Y se traduce con "ser o estar" cuando va _solo _(sin otro verbo me refiero)_._
¿Estoy bien?


----------



## sabrinita85

Schenker said:


> mmm, ahora estoy un poco más claro.
> Para confirmar si entendí; si el verbo essere va antes de otro verbo (como auxiliar) se traduce con "haber". Y se traduce con "ser o estar" cuando va _solo _(sin otro verbo me refiero)_._
> ¿Estoy bien?


Chi


----------



## Schenker

Muchas gracias.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Porque en español no tenéis una diferenciación entre el auxiliar "essere" y "avere": solo tenéis _*haber*_ + participio pasado.
> 
> 
> *Sono* andato = *he* ido (y no: *_soy ido_)
> *Ho* fatto = *he* hecho
> *Erano *stati = *habían *sido
> *Erano* belli = *eran* guapos
> *Era* nervoso = *estaba *nervioso.
> *Era* bello = *era* bonito
> 
> ¿Lo tienes un poco más claro ahora?


Perfecta explicación.



> Mmm, ahora lo veo un poco más claro.(no sé si estás claro u oscuro )
> Para confirmar si lo entendí, si el verbo essere va antes de otro verbo (como auxiliar) se traduce por/como "haber". Y se traduce por/como "ser o estar" cuando va _solo _(sin otro verbo, me refiero)_._
> ¿Voy bien?No sé si estás bien (física o psíquicamente  )


 Espero no te molesten mis correcciones (aunque sean en español )

A la casi perfecta explicación de Sabri le ha faltado decir:

*1) Verbi pronominali:*
*Si è* arrabbiat*o/a* quando gliel'ho detto = *Se ha *enfadado (hombre o mujer) cuando se lo he dicho.
*Ti sei* /*mi sono* addormentat*o/a *= *Te has/me he* dormido (chico o chica)
*Ho *dimenticat*o* di chiamare Elaine = *He* olvidado llamar a Elaine.
*Mi sono*dimenticat*o/a* di chiamare Elaine = *Me he* olvidado (hombre o mujer) de llamar a Elaine.
*2) Verbi riflessivi :*
*Mi sono* alzat*o/a* presto stamattina = *Me he *levantado temprano/he madrugado esta mañana.
*Reflessivi apparenti:*
*Mi sono* fatt*o/a* tagliare i capelli = *Me he* cortado (hombre o mujer) el pelo.
*Mi sono* lavat*o/a* le mani= *Me he* lavado (hombre o mujer) las manos.
*3) Si indefinito: *Con i verbi che si coniugano con avere:
*Si è* mangiat*a* *una zuppa* di pesce= *Se* *ha* comido una sopa de pescado.
*Si sono *spess*e* troppe *energie* =*Se han* gastado demasiadas energías.
Se non c'è un soggetto il participio termina in -o:
*Si è* mangiat*o* poco = Se *ha* comido poco.

*Resumiendo ->Con los verbos reflexivos y pronominales** siempre, pero siempre,* *siempre**, siempre* va el auxiliar* "essere*",e il participio concorda con il soggetto.
En castellano antiguo también se usaba el verbo "ser" por "estar" o por el auxiliar "haber" (ej: *Soy muerto* = He muerto/ Estoy muerto ; *Soy en casa*= Estoy en casa), pero evolucionó. Si no hubiese sido así, sería más fácil de entenderlo.


----------



## Schenker

femmejolie said:


> Perfecta explicación.
> 
> 
> 
> Schenker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, ahora lo veo un poco más claro.(no sé si estás claro u oscuro )
> Para confirmar si lo entendí, si el verbo essere va antes de otro verbo (como auxiliar) se traduce por/como "haber". Y se traduce por/como "ser o estar" cuando va _solo _(sin otro verbo, me refiero)_._
> ¿Voy bien?No sé si estás bien (física o psíquicamente  )[/quote]
> Espero no te molesten mis correcciones (aunque sean en español )
> 
> A la casi perfecta explicación de Sabri le ha faltado decir:
> Con i verbi che si coniugano con avere:
> *Si è* mangiat*a* *una zuppa* di pesce= *Se* *ha* comido una sopa de pescado.
> *Si sono *spess*e* troppe *energie* =*Se han* gastado demasiadaas energías.
> Se non c'è un soggetto il participio termina in -o:
> *Si è* mangiat*o* poco = Se *ha* comido poco.
> 
> *Con los verbos reflexivos*,* siempre, pero siempre,* *siempre**, siempre* va el auxiliar* "essere*",e il participio concorda con il soggetto.
> En castellano antiguo también se usaba el verbo "ser" por "estar" o por el auxiliar "haber" (ej: Soy muerto = He muerto ; Soy en casa= Estoy en casa), pero evolucionó. Si no hubiese sido así, sería más fácil de entenderlo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No entiendo qué tienen de distinto los ejemplos tuyos de los de Sabrina (debe tener algo de distinto, obviamente yo no debo darme cuenta )
> 
> Buen dato el último que diste sobre el castellano antiguo, ahora entiendo por qué en un libro antiguo que estoy leyendo salen frases que yo considero _extrañas_ como "soy muerto".
> 
> pd: alcanzaste a editar tu post, en el que te faltaban algunas traducciones, jejeje.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hatilaus

No es tan sencillo, Sabri.
También podríamos decir "Fueron malgastados muchos...". 

Obviamente "Fueron" es la conjugación de "Ser", no de "Ir", verbos irregulares donde los haya .

No significa exactamente lo mismo, pero demuestra como también se usan otros auxiliares diferentes al "Haber". Aunque tal vez no sea, exactamente, un verbo auxiliar (pero es que yo estudié ciencias).

- H -





sabrinita85 said:


> Porque en español no tenéis una diferenciación entre el auxiliar "essere" y "avere": solo tenéis _*haber*_ + participio pasado.
> 
> 
> *Sono* andato = *he* ido (y no: *_soy ido_)
> *Ho* fatto = *he* hecho
> *Erano *stati = *habían *sido
> *Erano* belli = *eran* guapos
> *Era* nervoso = *estaba *nervioso.
> *Era* bello = *era* bonito
> 
> ¿Lo tienes un poco más claro ahora?


----------



## sabrinita85

Hatilaus said:


> No es tan sencillo, Sabri.
> También podríamos decir "Fueron malgastados muchos...".
> 
> Obviamente "Fueron" es la conjugación de "Ser", no de "Ir", verbos irregulares donde los haya .
> 
> No significa exactamente lo mismo, pero demuestra como también se usan otros auxiliares diferentes al "Haber". Aunque tal vez no sea, exactamente, un verbo auxiliar (pero es que yo estudié ciencias).
> 
> - H -


No sé... la verdad es que la cuestión me parece bastante sencilla.

Este _fueron_, como has dicho, no es auxiliar:
'fueron malgastados' es una construcción  pasiva y existe también en italiano: 'furono sprecati'.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> No sé... la verdad es que la cuestión me parece bastante sencilla.
> 
> Este _fueron_, como has dicho, no es auxiliar:
> 'fueron malgastados' es una construcción pasiva y existe también en italiano: 'furono sprecati'.


Concordo!


----------



## Hatilaus

Cápero!... Havete proprio ragione tutte e due. Vado súbito a frustarmi le spalle .

- H-

>No sé... la verdad es que la cuestión me parece bastante sencilla.

>Este _fueron_, como has dicho, no es auxiliar:
>'fueron malgastados' es una construcción  pasiva y existe también en italiano: >'furono sprecati'.
>


----------



## claudine2006

Hatilaus said:


> Avete proprio ragione tutte e due. Vado subito a frustarmi le spalle .
> 
> - H-


Capperi!
Non ce n'è bisogno.


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Me gustaría saber si todos los verbos pueden hacer sus tiempos compuestos con ambos auxiliares (essere y avere). Si la respuesta es SI, ¿cómo se sabe cuando usar uno u otro?.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## zuzkita

Es largo de explicar....pero básicamente se usa essere con los llamados verbos de movimientos (entrare, uscire, tornare...)con los verbos reflexivos (lavarsi, vestirsi..) o que pueden adquirir formas reflexivas cuando no lo son por naturaleza(farsi, mangiarsi...), también los verbos nacer y morir también.
Con el resto de los verbos se presupone usarlos con avere.
La cosa no es así de simple, pero espero que te ayude.

Saludosss


----------



## Schenker

zuzkita said:


> Es largo de explicar....pero básicamente se usa essere con los llamados verbos de movimientos (entrare, uscire, tornare...)con los verbos reflexivos (lavarsi, vestirsi..) o que pueden adquirir formas reflexivas cuando no lo son por naturaleza(farsi, mangiarsi...), también los verbos nacer y morir también.
> Con el resto de los verbos se presupone usarlos con avere.
> La cosa no es así de simple, pero espero que te ayude.
> 
> Saludosss


 
¿Entonces no es verdad que todos los verbos pueden utilizar AMBOS auxiliares?


----------



## zuzkita

A no ser que el verbo se use con complemento directo no.
ho uscito= he sacado
sono uscito/a= he salido
Pero no todos los verbos pueden acompañar un complemento directo.


----------



## xeneize

Ni les voy a decir como los usamos por mis pagos, los verbos reflexivos y sus auxiliares, digo, si no los voy a sacar de quicio totalmente...Mejor fíjense en el uso más estándar en la península


----------



## llenyador

A este punto no se si voy a aclarar nada pero yo precisaría de esta forma:
1.- En italiano los verbos transitivos utilizan el auxliar "avere" en las formas compuestas. Tanto si llevan complemento directo como si no lo llevan: "ho mangiato", "ho mangiato pane".
2.- Los intransitivos pueden utilizar "avere" o "essere". No los dos indiferentemente,claro: "andare" por ejemplo utiliza "essere": "sono andato"; "dormire" utiliza "avere": "ho dormito. Y además algunos como por ejemplo "vivir" pueden utilizar los dos aunque prevalga uno de ellos: es el caso de "vivir". Aquí se pueden aplicar las reglas que explicaba Zuzquita. Pero siendo algo que depende del uso es bueno consultar un diccionario (el problema es solo para los intransitivos).
3.- en español el verbo "ir" se utiliza a veces como auxiliar: "iban cansados".
Saludos a todos. Espero no haber complicado todvía más el tema....


----------



## Schenker

Ah, me habían explicado mal entonces. Me habían dicho que TODOS podían usar ambos auxiliares.

¿Es pequeño el número de verbos que pueden usar ambos como para aprenderse una lista? ("potere" es un caso según tengo entendido).

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Schenker said:


> Ah, me habían explicado mal entonces. Me habían dicho que TODOS podían usar ambos auxiliares.
> 
> ¿Es pequeño el número de verbos que pueden usar ambos como para aprenderse una lista? ("potere" es un caso según tengo entendido).
> 
> Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


 
Schenker non so quali e quanti siano questi verbi. Comunque, potere è un verbo servile (come anche volere e dovere), quindi si usa sempre accompagnato da un altro verbo e quindi l'ausiliare che richiede è quello dell'alltro verbo.

Andare. Non sono potuto andare.
Fare. Non ho potuto fare i compiti. 

Chiaro?


----------



## Mariano50

Qui un link illuminante:
http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5060&ctg_id=93


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por el link Mariano, voy a imprimirlo para leerlo cuidadosamente.
Gracias tambien fabiog. Ni conocía los verbos "servili".

Saludos a todos.


----------

